# Complete Detailing Newbie + Rotary + Wet Sand + BMW 330d = Dangerous or not.....



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

*Complete Detailing Newbie + Rotary + Wet Sand + BMW 330d. Revisited & Now Refined!!!*

I've been lurking on here for a good few months now, reading up on lots of advice, watching lots of videos etc so I decided that it was about time I gave this correcting & detailing a shot.

I wont lie.....I'm a complete and utter novice when it comes to detailing a car....the most my cars have ever seen is a sponge (...I can hear the gasps now!) and if its lucky some polish & wheel shine....although recently I have stepped the game up to some Poorboys Black Hole....but my detailing experience....or lack of it ends there! Anyway after spending a while researching I thought 'how hard can it be!!?'.

My initial aim was basically just to have a go at it and see how much correction I could achieve - I wasn't expecting miracles but it would be nice just to see what I could fix and improve on. I had nothing to lose on the car in question as it could benefit from a respray in a couple of areas.

So first thing was first....last week I made a load of purchases...first lot came from Elite Car Care










...and the second lot came from Clean Your Car.










....I then even bought a box to keep everything in.










Then using the guide on here I made a replica sungun that cost me all of £18 to make.....I still need the proper bulb for it but for the time being a standard halogen one seemed to do the trick.










I also bought a large pack of microfibers from Costco.

So Easter weekend was here and an ideal time to get cracking and try out all my new goodies.

So time to meet the patient......its a BMW 330d E46 in Orient Blue, my daily driver.....be under no illusion that bodywork wise it's far far from immaculate. It gets used & abused and since I've fitted a Quaife in it it often frequents Oulton Park drifting circuit....not to mention at every given other opportunity.....and unfortunately it bears the battle scars to prove it.

Last time I washed it was 2 weeks ago.....this is how it stood on Sunday morning...reasonably mucky and feeling a bit sorry for itself.

































































































So first things first….the engine bay….

Engine warmed up, liberally attacked with Bilt Hamber water based APC and a detailing brush, rinsed off with a hose and dried using a combination of engine heat and microfiber










…then Aerospace 303 was applied and buffed off leaving this….not bad for an hours work or so.










Next it was time to assemble something which was going to help me & my back a lot during the next couple of days.










Next all the wheels came off and cleaned again with Bilt Hamber APC first, then decontaminated with Car Pro Iron & Tar Remover.


























Which left me with this and I then left them to dry naturally.










Next I attacked the wheel arches with the same combinations and a larger brush. This is the only pic I have unfortunately.










Then due to the lack of snow foam (that's next on my list) I then soaked the car in APC using a detailing brush to clean all the badges door shuts etc


































































…after rinsing this off next came 2BM wash for the whole car - I used what I have always used which is the AG Car Shampoo…..in addition to my new wool mitt.


















Then it was dried using a large drying towel.










Next I decontaminated the whole car in CarPro's Iron and Tar remover..


































This was against washed off and dried.

Next came the claying stage……I used Bilt Hamber clay and despite this capable of being used with just water I wanted to add in a little bit of safety factor to try and prevent marring I used it with Dodo Juice Born Slippy


























As you can see there was a lot of hidden dirt on the car - the worst area being the back bumper probably due to the diesel particulates.

Again after claying it got another wash, rinse & dry - at this stage I was able to see exactly what state it was in…..and I'll be honest….it wasn't pretty!


























Looks like marring from the clay on the ridges of the bonnet?

Various drifting scars and scrapes…on each corner and the front bumper.


















































….and other general swirling and scratches and marring.


































































Needless to say I definitely had my work cut out for me. This was how I left the car it on Sunday evening……ready to start correcting on the Monday morning.

I then turned my attention back to my wheels for polishing and sealing.

I used the Britemax Twins together with fine wire wool to polish up the dishes.


































Then I used GTechniq P1 on the centres










Which left me with this…










Then I gave them a coat of Collinite 945


























The car how it was left on Sunday night..


























The following day I cleaned and scratched up an old test panel (guess the car it's off)


























Needless to say I soon got bored of this especially as the panel wouldn't keep still so I ditched that idea and decided to just get straight on with attacking the car instead.
After doing a few tests on the bonnet and finding that the BMW paint appeared quite hard (surprise surprise) I opted with using the wool cutting pad paired with Menzerna FG500.

Reflection shot of the bonnet..










Then I started working my way round the car…..and even decided on trying my hand at wet sanding some areas.

All the scratches were pretty bad so I started with 1500, then 2000 then ended on 2500.

Here's a few pics - I've gotta admit wet sanding is strangely addictive and satisfying. I got to the stage were I actually wanted to find scratches just so I could try and wet sand them out. I'm very very impressed with the results I got here….bear in mind this was just at the cutting stage and I'd never wet sanded anything in my life before now.











































Remember the heavily scratched corner…I was really happy with the outcome of this considering the state it was in.




























































My only 50:50 shot..










More wet sanding..



























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























All the above took around 6 hours to achieve - so not particularly fast by any stretch of the imagination but very worthwhile never the less.

So at this stage with the above taking so long I was worried about how much time & daylight I had left so I have left the roof for another time. Unfortunately I had no time for any inbetween polishing stages so I decided to end on trying to refine the finish by using the white finishing pad and Menzerna SF4000. This was substantially quicker only taking around 1 1/2 hours.

Managed to get a pic of some flake pop when the sun appeared for a very short period


















So this was how it looked after polishing..


















It then took around an hour or so to wash the car and remove as much of the polish residue from every nook and crannie the wool pad is very very messy. I know there are areas I have missed but I will revisit these probably next weekend.

Even the front door got covered…










Finally onto the waxing stage - again using Collinite










Due to time constraints I did not get to take anymore pictures until I had finished. The plastics & black trim got treated with old faithful Turtle Wax gel.

This is what the finished article looked like…..apologies for the darkness of the pics but I was rapidly loosing the light.


































































































….and a couple of pics from this morning in the daylight


































It's been a massive learning curve so far…..so in conclusion for those wanting to have a crack themselves and perhaps up to now have been to scared to….

1. Anyone with an ounce of common sense can use a rotary
2. Wet sanding is very addictive and very very satisfying and again anyone can do it.
3. Orange peel now annoys me more than it probably should
4. The wind is the detailers enemy
5. If you think you've masked up enough to prevent residue getting everywhere you actually probably haven't masked up anywhere near enough - it gets everywhere.
6. The fittest person in the world will ache the night and the morning after doing it.
7. Add a day to whatever timescale you think it's going to take you to do a full car.
8. A radiator is clay's best friend in the cold weather
9. A stool is a must
10. Dodo Juice Born Slippy is exactly that….slippy - both the bottle and the clay wants to jump out your hands at every opportunity so be careful as once its been on the deck it needs to go in the bin.
11. Definitely better to polish inside with better lighting if possible.
12. Before untwisting the cable on the rotary don't put any polish on the pad because you will accidentally press the trigger and the polish will flick everywhere.

So what's next……well…I need to purchase a jet wash and snow foam to help with the ongoing maintenance……plus that fact it looks like far too much fun to ignore.

I need to do the roof when I get a spare hour or so.

I've also got a very strange uncontrollable urge to wet sand the whole car now. The BMW orange peel finish on some panels is shocking now that I've been made aware of it.

I also think I need to do a secondary refinishing stage as in today's sunlight and the camera flash revealed some buffer trails that I could not see in yesterdays conditions - can anyone else confirm this please - also best pad and polish combo for achieving this?

All in all though for a complete newbie and for someone that's never picked up a polishing machine before I'm very happy with what I've achieved.

Thanks for reading and sorry for going on a bit - all comments and constructive critisms happily received.

Lee


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading that. THanks for sharing. And well done for having a go. Far braver than me.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

A massive WELL DONE from me Lee 

Car and wheels look fantastic and I'm sure you'll not be able to stop looking at it now.

Thanks for the great write up, like you I've jumped in, well ok I've got the kit, just not had time to attack the car, cant wait

All the best and I'm sure the rest of the orange peel will be toast soon  and hopefully mine will go the same way :buffer:

Cheers


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow you should be proud of those results mate! I'm yet to try machine polishing but if I can get results similar to these I'll be well chuffed!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great read made. And great work. Car looks superb


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well done that man


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

nice work mate... I love wet sanding... as you say its very addictive 

If you go through all the grades you can almost bring the car back to a shine without even touching it with a rotary and polish...


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Good job mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent stuff mate. must be very proud.

Great pics and great insite from beginners perspective. I am in the same position and building up my knowledge from the net before going full tilt at it.

think though if i go down the machine route i will take the DA route.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Fair play to you :thumb: I really enjoyed reading that and the way that you just jumped in...........made me gulp  Interesting choice of drift car, but I bet it's effective with all of that torque and a Quaife in there (a friend of mine maps cars and his 330d is up to 450 ft lb!)


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys - I'm made up with how it turned out. Keep looking out the window at work at it!!



Billigmeister said:


> think though if i go down the machine route i will take the DA route.


Honestly mate......I wouldnt bother!!



3dom said:


> Interesting choice of drift car, but I bet it's effective with all of that torque and a Quaife in there (a friend of mine maps cars and his 330d is up to 450 ft lb!)


Oh yeaaah. Very very effective. This was running 280/450 last time it got RR'd. Need to get a bigger set of injectors in there and another map to take advantage of the 3" system, intercooler and hybrid turbo thats now fitted - should see around 340/500 then.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Credit to you for giving it all a go, and it certainly looks like you have made a difference.

My constructive thoughts...



LeeJSA said:


> I decided to end on trying to refine the finish by using the white finishing pad and Menzerna SF4000. This was substantially quicker only taking around 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> 1. Anyone with an ounce of common sense can use a rotary
> 
> I also think I need to do a secondary refinishing stage as in today's sunlight and the camera flash revealed some buffer trails that I could not see in yesterdays conditions - can anyone else confirm this please - also best pad and polish combo for achieving this?


The reason you are seeing buffer trails is likely down to only spending 1.5 hours with SF4000 to refine the car. While most get hung up on correction, it is the finishing that takes the longest and much time should be spent on this, not a quick run around... not fully working a polish will leave buffer trails as it would seem you have found out. Your pad and polish combo is capable of refining without trails *with the correct technique*, so yes anyone can use a rotary but getting the crystal sharp finishes is perhaps not as easy as it looks. It would suggest small set areas of 18" sqaure max, work time of circa 3 - 5 mins with the Zenith method with SF4000 and this will deliver a truly crystal sharp finish that is marring free.

Hold the light further away from the finish to see more clearly any light marring - too close and the glare masks marring. And if you can use strip lights, check the finish for deeper RDS and sanding marks that can hide themselves too - they are very easy to inflict, especially working outside when just a wee bit of rogue dirt can catch you out.

Credit again though for giving it all a go, hopefully you will take my comments as constructive pointers as they are intended.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

LeeJSA said:


> Honestly mate......I wouldnt bother!!


PS - don't discount a DA, you'll find it a very worthwhile machine on many paint types, especially stickier paints.


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Dave.......this was exactly what I was after from someone, and to be honest I did think this was kinda the case.

Your input is very much appreciated and will definitely take it onboard. Is SF4000 definitely the one to use with the softer pad - I've also got SF4500 if this would be better? I did seem to work it till the polish broke down although I've got a feeling the wind might have been drying it out quicker.....not ideal.

(Goes off to research 'the Zenith method') 

Again.....thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I work in old money on Menz, and the codes still exist... there are two main finishing polishes, PO106FA and PO85RD/E. The first one has a little more cut but can still be used as a finishing polish very effectively, its benefit is that is offers a bit more correction as well. The latter offers little correction on many finishes, but refines brilliantly so if it is just refining you want go for the lightest cutting 85RD/E.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Great effort! Looks fantastic


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Top effort Lee! :thumb:

I remember the first time I picked up a rotary. Certainly focusses the mind, but it's not that difficult. Wet sanding is addictive mind you. Be warned! :lol:

Overall though, you should be really proud of what you've achieved. Every day's a school day!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great read, and fantastic job for a first time polishing with a machine. Really good results!


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Lovely job! and i'm sure you'll get even better and quicker.


----------



## Jacksy1903 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good effort mate well done


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work, I admire your guts. Especially wet sanding on the first date...


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great write up, was a really good read.
Fair play for diving straight in there, you achieved some great results.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

may as well go baws deep.... :lol:

looks good, well done for giving it a try...

:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Could somebody link me to homemade sungun thread please


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you for a marvelous write up I really enjoyed it and you have given me confidence to try it myself :thumb:


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Well done car looks spot on I'm yet to invest in a rotary and do the full job but definately will do that looks great


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Great results after all of your hard work :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

lovely results on the BMW,fair-play to you for giving it a go,your efforts turned out well


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic, enjoyed reading that!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great results. And well done for getting stuck in


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Exactly what me and my friend did, jump in and give it a go. Your results look better than my first goes tho lol. Top work.


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

That's brill work mate  I haven't dared wet sand my bm yet!


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

A thoroughly enjoyable read. Nicely presented and great results.
Pat yourself on the back for a job well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

A really great read there matey, huge well done for giving it a go! The only constructive comment i could make is to echo DaveKG's comments and that is to reinforce the importance of the refining stage. I made the same mistake and i've learnt the hard was as to how important it is.

Other than that, a big thumbs up from me, very very well done! I'm sure you had a well earned beer after finishing that!

Jon


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Well done! I really enjoyed looking and reading that. Great to make such a drastic change to a car!! 

Point 8. I always just boil the kettle and have a cup at my side to keep dropping the clay in, in this weather.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Fair play to you. Great write up that. I will keep an eye out for you at oulton, Im there quite a bit and always check out the sideways action!:driver:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done that man. An excellent write up as well. An really enjoyable read and some excellent results. So nice to see someone jumping in and having a go. Your right it is not that scray although I can see how some people do get a complex about the whole rotary/wet sanding.

Either way you got off on a great start and its only get better over time. keep up the good work.


----------



## LukeTripod87 (Dec 28, 2011)

Very well done mate. For a first timer you've gotta say that is impressive!


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Looking forward to getting the hang of refining now - perhaps this weekend if I get the time.

With regards to everyone saying about they can't believe I got stuck straight in....well....nothing like jumping in at the deep end and learning from your mistakes.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great stuff, car looked like a totally different car!


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Why straight on to wetsanding,i would try to polish first.
And if that won't work than i would go for wetsanding.
But with a paintdetective to see if it is posible. And not straight on to wetsanding.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

nics job for a first time


----------



## CraigW (Apr 28, 2009)

Such a turn around mate


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

jerry306 said:


> Why straight on to wetsanding,i would try to polish first.
> And if that won't work than i would go for wetsanding.
> But with a paintdetective to see if it is posible. And not straight on to wetsanding.


I'll be honest in a couple of areas I did do that first and I wasnt happy so used this knowledge as a base.

Also on the corners of the bumpers it was pretty easy to tell even to my untrained eye that the majority of the marks were too deep for polishing alone to remove.


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello, very nice work! 

I would like to ask one question: I´ve got the same e46 (but petrol engine 323i) and I tried to wetsand my front bumper too but when I wanted to get rid of sanding marks and polish them by meguiars m105 and 4 inch wool pad (even tried 4 inch foam polishing pad) I burned the paint because plastic tends to get heated a lot faster..... From this time I am kind of scared from wetsanding plastic bumpers 

How did you manage to polish your bumper? Haven´t you had similar problems with paint heating as I did?

Thanks a lot for your answer..


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmmmmm......that doesnt sound right at all. With my limited knowledge I'd say either you had the polishing machine at too high a speed and/or too much pressure perhaps?

My rotary was set to around speed 3 for cutting with the wool pad.

I had a spray bottle of water next to me which I occasionally spritzed with so not sure if that helped matters or not - I definitely did not see any evidence of burning though.


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes I had rotary set at around 1300 revs/min and used little pressure.... without that It seemed like sanding marks didn´t get out at all....maybe I am not just enough patient.. 

Can I ask you how many passes did it take to get rid of sanding marks at each place? to me it seemed like I did two passes and it was still pretty matt


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

A single pass had it back glossy again - almost immediately really after the pad had gone over the area.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread is inspiring as well as being a great write up and great results! Very well done to you!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

for someone who is so new to detailing, you've pulled off a cracking job! some balls to lay down some wet sanding on your first time too haha


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow.... You've really gone for it, wet sanding and machine polishing!! :buffer: But you've turned it around big time . The wheels look cracking and the car has a nice deep gloss to. :thumb: wouldn't want to play you at poker you've got some balls fella.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice work, think ill give it a go! In the words of Jeremy Clarkson "how hard can it be!"


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Well it's all been said but, brave man and well done.


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Great first effort! 

You must be really pleased. Unfortunately I have some bad news....

1) every single price of dust on the paint is going to annoy you!
2) from racing the car and not being bothered.... To always cleaning it and death staring out any nearby birds!

I know it's been said, but please go careful with your wet sanding addiction, if you scrap the bumpers regularly in drifting, then wet sand you may soon run out of working depth. I would hate to see your thread where the top layer is flaking off. 

Good to see you taking on board the comments, there's some top advise and knowledge on here. Check the showroom threads for advise on finishes. 

Also isn't it a great advert for others on here on how good this site is for learning, from the best to beginner!

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Markdevon said:


> 1) every single price of dust on the paint is going to annoy you!
> 2) from racing the car and not being bothered.... To always cleaning it and death staring out any nearby birds!


Yes......this has already started happening!!I keep looking at other cars all swirled and thinking 'let me at it.......I reckon I could get them out'!!



Markdevon said:


> I know it's been said, but please go careful with your wet sanding addiction, if you scrap the bumpers regularly in drifting, then wet sand you may soon run out of working depth. I would hate to see your thread where the top layer is flaking off.


Believe me.....I'm under no illusion that I havent got an unlimited thickness of top coat that I can keep attacking with some wet & dry. If indeed I do ever get to this stage I wont be crying about it I'll just go do the sensible thing and get it resprayed.

Back on it again today hopefully. Got to do the roof and will crack on with some more refining. Also got some FK1000 to go on my wheels.


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

You Bufty....................................


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

All sounds good mate! Best get some pics up of it being drifted though! A proper before and after shot!!


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't believe that's your first go at cleaning a car properly + the correction, congrats.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Great job.
Once you start wet sanding you'll try and find bits all over the car to do. keep on doing that on my GT.

P1 with wool and Med pads, great combo, fast too. 
instead of wax try C2v3 or C1 with Exo v2 the gloss and protection is unmatched.
C2 and C1 and Exo can be put on plastic, alloys and paintwork oh and glass (not the front)


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

TIFF said:


> You Bufty....................................


I know Tiffany.....it's scaring me lol



Markdevon said:


> All sounds good mate! Best get some pics up of it being drifted though! A proper before and after shot!!


I'll put some pics & vids up shortly....just doing an update 
:thumb:



DrDax said:


> instead of wax try C2v3 or C1 with Exo v2 the gloss and protection is unmatched.
> C2 and C1 and Exo can be put on plastic, alloys and paintwork oh and glass (not the front)


I'll bear those in mind mate when I next order some products.


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Right guys....update time....

Took DaveKGs advice on board and decided to have another crack at refining what I'd achieved last week as well as doing the roof as well.

Gave the car a 2BM wash and dried it off.

I must admit.....I was pretty gutted when I saw the car in the sunlight at certain angles.....perhaps my first attempt wasnt as successful as I'd hoped.


































Never mind.....no point stressing about failures......it was time to do something about this ****up. I'd done some more homework on the 'Zenith method' so got cracking with it.

Taped up everywhere I could before running out of masking tape. Never mind!!

Well.....all I can say is WOW......spending extra time on refining is definitely so so worth it as the rest of these pictures prove.

I used the white pad together with Menzerna 4500 polish

50:50 shot..









Refined..




























Few other pics of other panels...

Bonnet


























Front wing









Rear bumper/diffuser


















Boot









Car polished but still all taped up with polish residue everywhere


























Then again I ran out of light so some darkish full car pics...


















....and some final pics with the sungun/camera flash










































I gave the car a coat of Collinite 915 again and put some FK1000 on the wheels and exhaust. Probably whack on another coat tomorrow too.

So so much happier with the finish I achieved today after spending the time refining last weeks job. Learnt alot more from today too. It's also a million times better to detail in the sunlight together with no wind.

Again though.......I'm knackered and my back is complaining but you know what.....I don't care. It was so so worth it.

Thanks for looking again and thanks to DaveKG for the advice.


----------



## JasonKruys (Dec 1, 2012)

Top work! If only I had the time and/or patience to do as good a job!


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic work there mate. You've inspired me to get cracking on my car. I bought a Flex machine around six weeks ago and have been too cautious on using it. Even thought of sticking it on #bay. 

Will have a go at the car in couple of weeks when I have a few days off.
Once again fair play and will keep my eye on this thread for further info.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's amazing........well done!!! Wish I had the time/nerve to do the same with mine :thumb:


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Gave the car & wheels another coat of wax today and tried to get a load more of the polish residue removed. Polished up the exhaust too with Britemax Twins & wirewool......then went and took a few pics.

Apologies if there are a few too many....kinda got carried away!


































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Really good write up mate! Lovely E46 too!










^^ What applicator is that if you dont mind me asking, you used it purely for the wheel lips?


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Cracking job mate car is looking really smart, will look out for it gleaming in the mornings I often see you blasting up the bypass 
Chris (work with gaz)


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Real nice work there, I'm itching to give sanding a go! On a side note does the car sound really diesel like with the exhaust as I want to put a aftermarket exhaust on my 530d but dont want it sounding like a tractor


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work! I also revealed some holograms after using compounds. Really appreciate DaveKG's posts, it's all in technique. Maybe that's a reason I'm liking the SMAT compounds more:thumb:


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

M3skins said:


> Cracking job mate car is looking really smart, will look out for it gleaming in the mornings I often see you blasting up the bypass
> Chris (work with gaz)


Aaah. Gaz said you'd been spyin on me on the forums haha.

Didn't know you were on here too.

Havent seen you in the mornings for a while tbh mate.



Bmpaul said:


> Real nice work there, I'm itching to give sanding a go! On a side note does the car sound really diesel like with the exhaust as I want to put a aftermarket exhaust on my 530d but dont want it sounding like a tractor


Thanks mate

It sounds anything but diesel like especially with the exhaust fitted. Sounds more like a jet on full chat. It only really sounds like a diesel on idle.

A vid for you......this is it actually my car as it was the first one to have one fitted.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

top job buddy... great turnaround!


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol, great vid cheers mate


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha thought I'd have a look what you had been upto as gaz is always telling me about the bits and bobs your doing. Not often in my BMW mate so you prob wouldn't spot me, only get to use it on a Sunday when I can get the mrs out of it to give it a good clean!


----------



## dread (Apr 30, 2010)

Awesome buddy


----------



## chris4555 (May 2, 2011)

A really well written and enjoyable post. Car looks 100 times better mate. Really well done.

I lol at this. I too done the same thing

12. Before untwisting the cable on the rotary don’t put any polish on the pad because you will accidentally press the trigger and the polish will flick everywhere.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What a great and I spiring write up. If it wasn't for the numberplates I would say that's a different car! Well done, you must be chuffed to bits. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Superb effort Fella, and what a result. You've given me the boot up the **** I need to get out and get dirty with the Beemer. Well done Mate.


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Top, top work! 

It made for a great read but not only that it provides inspiration for fellow newbs like my self who are hesitant about taking the plunge. 

Hats off to you


----------



## Dave28uk (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome thread  been reading this all day on my lunch in work, was thinking about getting a EP801 and this has just ticked all the boxes to take the plunge and get one, thumbs up from me, great job


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great job there


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Top work, great looking E46


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Great effort...looks pretty good. At first i thought your Beemer was black, but i'm guessing it's Orient Blue??


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

Brizee said:


> Great effort...looks pretty good. At first i thought your Beemer was black, but i'm guessing it's Orient Blue??


Yes mate, that's correct.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoyable read, thanks.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Very good job there, although there was still some orange peel on the lower rear quarter picture.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Hats off to ya for getting your hands dirty


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

balls of steel, but fair play to you for doing your homework and then just getting stuck in. The results prove you were right to do it, good for you.


----------



## LeeJSA (Jan 8, 2013)

SurGie said:


> Very good job there, although there was still some orange peel on the lower rear quarter picture.


Believe me....there's still bits in lots of places.

Will attack it again in a couple of months I'm sure.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Good lad :thumb:


----------



## e46m3c (Aug 11, 2010)

Lee. one the best write ups ive seen. Really inspirational. Thanks for sharing. Car looks excellent! (youll see i joined aug 2010 and this is my first compulsion to post!)


----------



## Mavx91 (Feb 16, 2013)

Top effort!


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

What a fantastic job you did there. Well done on you!!!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Brilliant write up. I like the way you addressed the trails, no fuss. And your realities of detailing list :lol:

Superb effort. :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Great write up Lee and top marks for what you have achieved here.


----------

